# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  بقايا الطعام

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*يجد طعم معجون الأسنان أثناء الصلاة وكيف يتصرف مع بقايا الطعام الذي بين الأسنان وهل تبطل صلاته ببلع ريقه

*السؤال:
قبل أدائي للصلاة، أغسل أسناني بالمعجون ولكن يبقى مذاقه بين أسناني وأشعر به في فمي أثناء الصلاة، فهل صلاتي صحيحة أم لا؟ وما حكم بلع الريق في الصلاة؟ وماذا عن الطعام وبلع بقايا الطعام في الصلاة؟


الجواب :
الحمد لله 
أولاً : 
بلع الريق في الصلاة لا يؤثر على الصلاة ؛ لأنه ليس أكلاً ولا شرباً ، ولا هو في معناهما .
وإذا كان الصائم لا يفطر ببلع ريقه ، فمن باب أولى المصلي لا تبطل به صلاته .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (144970) و (12597) .
ثانياً : 
بلع المصلي بقايا الطعام الذي بين الأسنان لا تبطل به الصلاة ، إن كان شيئاً يسيراً مما يجري مع الريق ؛ لمشقة التحرز عنه .
وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ما حكم بقايا الأكل بين الأسنان في الصلاة ؟
فأجاب : "بالنسبة لبقايا الطعام بالأسنان فلا بأس أن يبقى بين الأسنان ولو صلى الإنسان ، لكن لو انفصل منه شيء فلا يبتلعه ، أحياناً يبقى بين الأسنان ثم بعد مدة يخرج من بين الأسنان ، أو ربما يحركه بلسانه ويخرج ، نقول : هذا لا بأس به لكن لا يبتلعه" انتهى .

وقال البهوتي رحمه الله: " ولا بأس ببلع ما بقي في فيه من بقايا الطعام من غير مضغ ، أو بقي بين أسنانه من بقايا الطعام بلا مضغ ، مما يجري به ريقه وهو اليسير؛ لأن ذلك لا يسمى أكلاً ، وما لا يجري به ريقه بل يجري بنفسه وهو ما له جرم تبطل الصلاة ببلعه..." انتهى من "كشاف القناع" (1/339) .

وجاء في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (27/124): "اتفق الفقهاء على بطلان الصلاة بالأكل والشرب من حيث الجملة ... واستثنوا من ذلك ما كان بين أسنانه وكان دون الحمصة فإنه لا تفسد به الصلاة ، إذا ابتلعه , وصرحوا بفساد الصلاة بالمضغ إن كثر.." انتهى .
ثالثاً : 
أما بقاء رائحة المعجون وطعمه في الفم فلا يضر ذلك بصحة الصلاة ، لأنه لا يعد أكلاً ولا شرباً .
والله أعلم
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

*ابتلاع بقايا الطعام في فمه أثناء النهار*
عندما يستيقظ الشخص في الصباح وهو صائم وكانت في فمه بقايا من سحوره فما الحكم إذا ابتلعه ؟. 

الحمد للهلاشك أن الأكل من مفسدات الصيام ، قال تعالى : ( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ) البقرة/187.
ومعلوم عند المسلمين أن الصيام هو الإمساك عن الأكل والشرب والجماع ، وسائر المفطرات . "مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام" (25/219) .
والأكل هو إيصال جامد إلى المعدة عن طريق الفم .
انظر : "حاشية ابن قاسم على الروض المربع" (3/389) .
ولا يشترط في هذا الأكل أن يكون نافعاً أو كثيراً ، بل لو ابتلع شيئا لا ينتفع به ( خرزة مثلا ) أو ابتلع شيئا قليلا ، فإنه يكون قد أفطر وأفسد صيامه .
وابتلاع بقايا الطعام التي تكون بين الأسنان يعتبر أكلا فيكون مفسدا للصيام .
وهذا إذا ابتلعها الصائم مختاراً .
بحيث تمكن من إخراجها ولكنه ابتلعها عمدا ، أما إذا سبقت إلى حلقه وابتلعها ولم يتمكن من إخراجها فلا حرج عليه وصيامه صحيح ، لأنه يشترط في جميع مفسدات الصيام أن يفعلها الصائم مختاراً ، فإن فعلها مكرهاً بغير اختياره فصومه صحيح ولا شيء عليه .
وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (22981) .
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في "المغني" (3/260) :
" ومن أصبح بين أسنانه طعام ; لم يخل من حالين :
أحدهما : أن يكون يسيرا لا يمكنه لفظه , فازدرده (أي ابتلعه) , فإنه لا يفطر به ; لأنه لا يمكن التحرز منه , فأشبه الريق , قال ابن المنذر : أجمع على ذلك أهل العلم .
الثاني : أن يكون كثيرا يمكن لفظه , فإن لفظه فلا شيء عليه , وإن ازدرده عامدا , فسد صومه في قول أكثر أهل العلم ، لأنه بلع طعاما يمكنه لفظه باختياره , ذاكرا لصومه , فأفطر به , كما لو ابتدأ الأكل " انتهى بتصرف يسير .
وخلاصة الجواب :
أنه إذا تمكن من إخراجها ولكنه لم يفعل وابتلعها فقد أفسد صيامه ، وإذا ابتلعها بغير اختياره فصومه صحيح ولا شيء عليه .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

*هل نزول بقايا طعام في جوفه دون إرادته يفطره ؟*
أضع مقوماً للأسنان بعد تناول السحور ، لم أنتبه إلى علق بعض بقايا الطعام في المقوم بعد غسل أسناني ، مما أدى إلى نزول قطعة في الحلق ، وإخراجي قطعة أخرى ، فهل يجب عليَّ القضاء أم لا ؟.

الحمد للهينبغي على المسلم الذي نوى الصوم أن ينظف أسنانه - ليلاً - مما قد يكون علق بها أو بينها من طعام ، وعليه أن يحسن المضمضة في وضوئه لتزيل ما علق بالأسنان من طعام .
ومن ابتلع بقايا الطعام التي بين أسنانه باختياره مع استطاعته إخراجها ، فإنه يفطر بذلك ، أما إذا ابتلعها من غير اختيار منه ، كما لو جرت مع ريقه إلى حلقه ولم يستطع ردها ، فصيامه صحيح ولا شيء عليه .
قال النووي رحمه الله :
"قال أصحابنا – أي : الشافعية - : إذا بقي في خلل أسنانه طعام : فينبغي أن يخلله في الليل ، وينقي فمه ، فإن أصبح صائماً وفي خلل أسنانه شيء فابتلعه عمداً : أفطر بلا خلاف عندنا ، وبه قال مالك وأبو يوسف وأحمد ... .
ودليلنا في فطره : أنه ابتلع ما يمكنه الاحتراز عنه ، ولا تدعو حاجته إليه ، فبطل صومه ، كما لو أخرجه إلى يده ثم ابتلعه ... .
أما إذا جرى به الريق فبلعه بغير قصد : فاختلف نقل الأصحاب عن الشافعي ، فنقل بعضهم أنه يفطر ، ونقل بعضهم أنه لا يفطر ، والصحيح الذي قاله الأكثرون أنهما على حالين : فحيث قال " لا يفطر " : أراد إذا لم يقدر على تمييزه ومجِّه ، وحيث قال " يفطر " : أراد إذا قدر فلم يفعل وابتلعه" انتهى بتصرف .
" المجموع " ( 6 / 317 ) .
وانظر جواب السؤال رقم ( 78438 ) ففيه كلام نفيس لابن قدامة ، وانظر – أيضاً – جواب السؤال رقم ( 22981 ) ففيه ضوابط نافعة لمعرفة ما يفطر به الصائم .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

*ابتلاع الصائم بقايا الطعام الذي في فمه

*إذا بقي شيء من طعام بين أسنان الصائم ، هل يعتبر ذلك من المفطرات إذا ابتلعها الصائم ؟ 

الحمد لله 
"إذا أصبح الصائم ووجد في أسنانه شيء من مخلفات الطعام ، هذا لا يؤثر على صيامه ، لكن عليه أن يلفظ هذه المخلفات ويتخلص منها ، ولا تؤثر على صيامه ، إلا إذا ابتلعها ، فإذا ابتلع شيئاً مما تخلف في أسنانه متعمداً ، فإن هذا يُفسد صيامه ، أما لو ابتلعه جاهلاً أو ناسياً ، هذا لا يؤثر على صيامه ، وينبغي للمسلم أن يحرص على نظافة فمه وأسنانه بعد الطعام ، سواء في حاله الصيام أو غيره ، لأن النظافة مطلوبة للمسلم" انتهى . 
"مجموع فتاوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان" (2/401) .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

*حكم الوضوء وبين الأسنان بقايا طعام*
السؤال : عند تناول الطعام تتواجد بعض الفضلات بين الإسنان وإذا توضأنا أو اغتسلنا ولم نستطع إخراج هذه الفضلات هل يصح الوضوء أو الإغتسال ؟


الجواب:
الحمد لله
يصح الوضوء والغسل ولو بقي شيء من الفضلات بين الإسنان لكن إزالتها أفضل .

*فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5/234

الأكل يصعد من معدته حتى الحنجرة فماذا يصنع ؟

*لدي مشكلة مع صيامي ، وهو أنني مع بداية كل يوم صوم يحصل لي أن الأكل يصعد من المعدة حتى الحنجرة ، وأحيانا كثيرة يتعدى الحنجرة ، وهذا الأمر يومي ، فماذا عليَّ أن أفعل ؟ هل أعيد صيام تلك الأيام ؟ مع العلم أن هذا الأمر يحدث يوميّاً في رمضان .

الحمد للهخروج بقايا من الطعام أو شيء من السوائل من المعدة إلى الحلق ليس من فعل الإنسان ، لكن قد يكون مرضاً ، وقد يكون بسبب امتلاء المعدة بالطعام .
وهذا يسمى " القلَس " والواجب على من حصل له ذلك أن يخرجه من فمه إن استطاع ، فإن لم يتمكن من إخراجه ورجع لمعدته : فلا حرج عليه ، ولا يؤثر ذلك على صيامه .
قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :
"ولا يَنْقُضُ الصَّوْمَ قَلْسٌ خَارِجٌ مِنْ الْحَلْقِ , مَا لَمْ يَتَعَمَّدْ رَدَّهُ بَعْدَ حُصُولِهِ فِي فَمِهِ وَقُدْرَتِهِ عَلَى رَمْيِهِ " انتهى .
" المحلى " ( 4 / 335 ) .
وانظر تفصيل هذه المسألة في جوابي السؤالين : ( 40696 ) و ( 12659 ) .
*الإسلام سؤال وجواب

إذا أكل ولم يتمضمض ، ثم قام إلى الصلاة ، فهل تصح صلاته ؟
السؤال : كنت على وضوء فأكلت قليلا من الحلويات وقمت للصلاة ولم أغسل فمي ، فهل صلاتي صحيحة؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
يستحب لمن قام إلى الصلاة أن يزيل ما قد يكون علق بها من بقايا الطعام أو رائحته ، ولهذا شرع استعمال السواك عند القيام إلى الصلاة .
فإن لم يفعل ، فلا شيء عليه ، وصلاته صحيحة .
وقد روى أحمد (2541) عنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْكُلُ عَرْقًا مِنْ شَاةٍ ثُمَّ صَلَّى وَلَمْ يُمَضْمِضْ وَلَمْ يَمَسَّ مَاءً . وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (3028) .
وروى أبو داود (197) عن أَنَس رضي الله عنه أن رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شَرِبَ لَبَنًا فَلَمْ يُمَضْمِضْ وَلَمْ يَتَوَضَّأْ وَصَلَّى . وحسنه الألباني في "صحيح أبي داود" .
قال في "عون المعبود" :
"فِيهِ دَلِيل عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَضْمَضَة مِنْ اللَّبَن وَغَيْره مِنْ الْأَشْيَاء الَّتِي فِيهَا الدُّسُومَة لَيْسَ فِيهَا أَمْر ضَرُورِيّ بَلْ عَلَى سَبِيل الِاخْتِيَار" انتهى .
وسئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
يحين وقت صلاة الفريضة وأنا على وضوء ، ولكني قد أكلت شيئا وربما بقي من آثاره شيء في أسناني ، فهل يجب علي المضمضة لإزالته أم لا ؟
فأجاب : "المضمضة مستحبة من آثار الطعام ، ولا يضر بقاء شيء من ذلك في أسنانك بحكم الصلاة ، لكن إذا كان المأكول من لحم الإبل فلا بد من الوضوء قبل الصلاة ؛ لأن لحم الإبل ينقض الوضوء" انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (29 / 52)
والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------

